# Gone lame after being shod...but not instantly??!!



## jennystreek (28 February 2007)

Hi,

just wondering if you could help...

I had my mare shod on monday (2nd time with new farrier im using) and then when i rode her for the first time last night she felt uncomfortable - i didnt think she was bringing her left hind leg through so i put her away. However, i did lunge her for 10 mins before getting on, but didnt notice anything out of the ordinary, and the first 10 mins of flatwork felt normal too.  I trotted her up on the flat and she didnt look lame, but then again i dont think she looked right going round the corners. 

So i bought her out this morning and she looked lame instantly in walk, but this time on her front right leg. Trotted her and it confirmed this.

Do you think this is a coincidence with the shoeing, or perhaps something else? I have turned her out today as couldnt feel any heat in her legs.

Any opinions welcome!


----------



## Amymay (28 February 2007)

I'd be inclined to ask your farrier to pop back and look at her.  It could the be that the clenches are too tight.


----------



## sally2008 (28 February 2007)

It could well just be coincidence but she might have a nailbind - perhaps start by checking what kind of job the farrier has done - have the heels been cut level, is there is any heat in the foot, how does she react when turned tightly on firm level ground, etc, before you decide whether to call him back.


----------



## Nailed (28 February 2007)

Just call ur farrier if you are worrid about the work. To be fair most owners would not beable to see an imbaence.. dont know what a nailbind is and your farrier will be able to prob the foot. If the clentches were up to tight.. ur mare would have been lame as soon as she walked away. Also the farrier will be able to prop the foot for absesses and such
Lou x


----------



## sally2008 (28 February 2007)

Sorry, but I don't agree.  Owners should have sufficient basic knowledge to be able to tell if their horse is being reasonably shod, particularly if there are soundness issues, and able to spot obvious problems like as heels being at differing heights, like this horse.  







I'm not saying that this is what is causing the problem in this instance but it is something to rule out.


----------



## loopylucifer (28 February 2007)

mines just done this too! thought nail was to close (should explan have big pads on so not easy to use hoof testers) farrier removed offending nail seemed happier. now three wks on gone very lame again same foot turns out big bruise from when lost shoe prior to last shoeing. she has black feet and is on bute and has big pads on so wasnt obvious until it got really bad! so nail had nothing to do with it! i would phone farrier its cheeper than vet and they are usually better with feet. also soo many absesses and brusies about at mo due to wet conditions so could just be coincedents!


----------



## ashlane (28 February 2007)

this wouldn't be nailbind, your horse might have a corn. which is very hard to see if she does. i would suggest even calling in a vet or another farrier. i have seen mares go lame a week after being shod wrong because of farriers not knowning how to shoe a horse with a quarter crack. i would sugguest you should go buy the book called "The Shoeing Princepals part 3" it will teach you alot, some farriers in ontario,canada call it there bible.


----------



## viola (28 February 2007)

I don't think it is anything as obvious as sally2008 showed in her post. I know the owner and also know for fact that the horse is very well looked after and I am sure the owner would noticed anything obvious. 
I once saw a horse who wasn't truly nailbind but the nail was apparently nailed too close to the sensitive area. It showed as a discomfort the next day (he was fine when trotted for the farrier just after shoeing) and he was visibly lame by the evening. Farrier later said he nailed too close and that when the horse moved the nail started to irritate the sensitive parts
it was too close to. 
The horse's shoes were taken off and he wasn't ridden for a week. He was re-shod after two weeks and was fine.


----------



## Joey1 (28 February 2007)

It could be nail bind, sometimes horse's won't go immediately lame but it will develop over the next few days.  It's bearable at first but as they walk on it it gets more and more painful, hence the developing lameness.  Other than that it could have just exacerbated an existing problem such as a bruise, very small puncture.  Try having a very close look at the foot, looking for discolouration, heat, flinching etc.  If you can' find anything (and it's usually hard to do so), call the farrier back to look at it for you.


----------



## merlinsquest (28 February 2007)

Horse on my yard has just gone lame due to nailbind..... but 10 days after shoeing!!!!


----------



## juliebrewer (28 February 2007)

My pony went lame 3 days after being shod.  I didnt think it was the shoeing cause it wasnt lame straight away but got the farrier out anyway.  He reshod the foot again, and hey prestow, sound pony.  couldnt believe it myself but she was sound as a bell...  Get your farrier out!!


----------



## KatB (1 March 2007)

It could be down to shoeing. A very well respected farrier I know always said it takes a few days for any real soreness to come out from a nailbind more often than not. This happened to a horse I worked with a week after being shod, just in time for a 3 day....


----------



## bandit (1 March 2007)

happened to my mare recently, was reshod when i noticed it and sadly it took a while for it all to come right.

def call farrier.


----------

